# Traditional color for therapy dog vests?



## kbigge

Kodee has a blue one, but he's outgrown it, and I plan to remove the patches (Therapy Dog - In Training) and get a new, bigger vest. But it just dawned on me that I think somewhere I saw some kind of list of traditional colors for different types of working dogs? Anyone know?


----------



## ILGHAUS

Some states require a dog be dressed in orange if it is a hearing dog. Of course not required by Fed. law but only if the handler wants to prevail on special state benefits.

Other then that it is just a matter of preference. I just ordered a purple cape that is being made up for a mobility dog and have at least one green cape in the works for a SDIT. 

My dog who was a FD K-9 wore red many times when doing demos or PR work for the Dept. When tracking or working alongside of a busy road he would wear bright orange. 

Many organizations who train Assistance Dogs have their own "school colors" as do clubs or groups of Therapy Dogs. Other than that it is up to the individual's choice by their favorite color or what they think looks best on their dog.


----------



## Anna

In England I saw this dog - I liked his "outfit"


















Just a bit of green to mark him


----------



## AbbyK9

I don't think there is such a thing as a "traditional color" for a therapy dog vest - or for service dog vests, for that matter. It seems, though, that a lot of service dog users use a red vest since it's a highly visible color. SDIT vests seem to frequently be blue. And therapy dogs, when vested, seem to be partial to green.

I would get whatever color looks best on Kodee.


----------



## kbigge

OK, I ordered the vest, and as it turns out, I saw the "traditional colors" thing on that site (Sitstay.com)!







Anyway, it normally is either blue or red, supposedly. I ordered another blue one, b/c I think a big black and tan GSD is scary-looking enough to some people (especially kids). Put a bright red vest (caution - watch out!!!) on him and it might make him terrifying! LOL! So blue it is. I'm so excited - it should be here in a couple of days...


----------



## ILGHAUS

Quote from SitStay


> Quote:What does the vest color mean?
> 
> Traditionally Orange is used to alert for hearing or sight impaired. Red and Blue are worn by both service and therapy dogs. Green is traditionally used for working dogs. There is no regulation that says your dog has to wear a certain color of service vest or cape.



Humm.... I never heard that there were traditional colors.

Orange is required in some states for Hearing

The Seeing Eye of Morristown, NJ use harness only
Southeastern Guide Dogs use harness only (blue for puppy raisers)

Canine Companions for Independence (dogs other than guide) use blue capes

I'm not sure what they mean by <u>green for working dogs </u>as I've never seen a working LEO K-9 in a vest of any color --
SAR usually use Orange if any
I used red with the Fire Dept. for visits and orange working around traffic

I know of different facilities that train Assistance Dogs that according to their organization use either purple, green, blue, orange. 

As for Therapy Dogs:

Therapy Dogs International (TDI) doesn't have special vests that I've ever seen
Delta Society -- I've seen green on some, some without any
I used red somedays (somedays he wore one of his T-shirts or a bandana) on my dog when we did Therapy Work. 

So as was already suggested, just choose your favorite color. 


An aside here -- I just had a cape special made for a friend of mine for her birthday, it is purple covered with sequins. She and her Service Dog can really party in that one.


----------



## AbbyK9

To add to TJ's list of colors used by organizations,

Guide Dogs for the Blind uses green vests for SDITs.
They use just harnesses for their working dogs, I think.

There's a local group in my area - don't remember what they're called at the moment - that uses yellow vests for puppy raisers and SDITs.

AIM HI (Animals In the Military Helping Individuals) dogs wear red.
(Saw an AIM HI team at the commissary a while back.)

A lot of service dogs don't wear any kind of ID vests. They're not required to, so it's often largely the handler's preference. 

Most therapy dogs I've met don't wear ID vests, either, since it makes it harder for people to pet them - most people try to pet at the shoulder and back, which the vest covers. We use just a collar and lead that are embroidered with "THERAPY DOG" when we go on visits.


----------



## WISLADY

When training my Service Dog, I used a red vest. It helped to make the "DO NOT PET" patches more visible. Now, I just use a lightweight black harness with a raised stationary handle.


----------



## Liesje

Are you going to be working with any organization? I ask b/c they may have their own vests you can order through them. Around here, most of the hospitals, libraries, schools, etc. only accept therapy dogs through their connection to the local therapy dog group (and a few only accept Delta tested dogs). You take a class with them, take their tests, and then join the club so they help you find a place to volunteer. Their vests are blue. At some facilities,both dog and handler have to wear a visible card/pass so they can clip their credentials to the vest.


----------



## 4dognight

My therapy dog wears blue, I always thought ( Yes I am thinking) that therapy dogs wore green or blue, SAR dogs wear red or orange as do service dogs. Therapy dogs welcome petting whereas service dogs are not to be distrubed while working. Many folks tell their children not to pet Guinness as he is "working" I have to let them know he is a therapy dog not a service dog. Service dogs are allowed anywhere therapy dogs are only allowed where invited. Or so in my thoughts. Just an opinion I would like to hear others, also....


----------



## Chicagocanine

Our therapy organization's vests are blue also... The other org. we volunteer with doesn't use vests, they use pale/bright green bandannas with their logo. Before when I was training my Golden to be a therapy dog, I bought a dark red pocket vest (here's a pic: vest )


----------



## ILGHAUS

I like blue just because it is my favorite color.







I have a friend that uses purple on her black female SD and another using green on her sable male.

I think that many people like the color blue since it is peaceful and calm and that is probably why many different therapy organizations choose it, but as far as "traditional" color I have never heard of one.


----------

